# Franks Espresso House Blend



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried the following which seems a good deal? Ebay feedback is positive.

COFFEE 1Kg FRESH ROASTED BEANS 100%ARABICA £12.99 delivered

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COFFEE-1Kg-FRESH-ROASTED-BEANS-100-ARABICA-Espresso-Latte-Cappuccino-Filter-Cup-/140738518939?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item20c4ab5f9b


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Has anyone tried the following which seems a good deal? Ebay feedback is positive.
> 
> COFFEE 1Kg FRESH ROASTED BEANS 100%ARABICA £12.99 delivered
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COFFEE-1Kg-FRESH-ROASTED-BEANS-100-ARABICA-Espresso-Latte-Cappuccino-Filter-Cup-/140738518939?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item20c4ab5f9b


Personally, I'd steer clear of buying any coffee advertised on Ebay. '100% Arabica' only tells you the varietal - not which country and region they were grown in. Have a look at Smokey Barn's blog and click on the video showing green beans. It shows a cup of very poor quality green beans which you would not want to buy roasted. Bet the beans in the offer are highly roasted - a way of masking the beans imperfections and poorer quality.

https://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/blog

You're much better off paying a bit more for beans from a local roasterie or from one of the roasters who feature regularly on this forum. Saving a few quid may seem like a good idea but you will probably end up with very inferior coffee. Paying a bit more is worth it and when you break down the extra cost per cup, it's a few pence.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Just look at how watery the coffee looks in the pictures.

It may be good for seasoning burrs but that's the only thing I'd want to use it for.

Besides, how much coffee do you get through in a week?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Without some sort of history & background I wouldn't want to touch these.

I think the old adage 'you get what you pay for...' applies in this instance.

Pay a little more & source your beans from a roaster with a bit of background.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I echo what the others have said, you pay below market price you get inferior quality.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Ill give it a miss then and stick to the usual recommended sellers. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Whats with the 10oz espresso?!?!

amateurs!


----------



## Donal (Jan 28, 2014)

Nowt wrong with eBay coffee. I have bought lavazza, kenco et al without any problems.

i am currently trying Franks home espresso and it's on a par with lavazza super crema.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you for your interesting post Donal lol

Ian


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Donal said:


> Franks home espresso and it's on a par with lavazza super crema.


For folk who really enjoy good coffee I think that says it all.

If you like it that's fine its reasonably priced.


----------



## cbean (May 22, 2015)

I was looking at this Ebay supplier as well, any udates for this vendor.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COFFEE-BEANS-1kg-Espresso-100-ARABICA-Espresso-Latte-Cappuccino-Filter-Bean2Cup-/140744673127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20c5094767


----------

